# powerhorse log splitter?



## yooperdave (Jun 7, 2011)

looks like it has been a year since this topic came up.  time for a refresher.  by now, i would think that someone on this site has one or knows of someone that does.
20 ton dual action powerhorse log splitter with powerhorse engine 6 hp 208 cc sold by northern tool for about $1k with a two yr warranty.  this splitter splits in both the forward and reverse direction.  the reviews i have read are all positive with only a couple exceptions.
if you have anything at all to say about these, please log on and thanks in advance!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095


----------



## fossil (Jun 7, 2011)

Dunno anything about the splitter...but I know that Northern Tool's video people need some calibration.  In his introductory sentence, the narrator refers to this as a "20 horsepower" log splitter.  Does anyone pay attention anymore?  Rick


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jun 7, 2011)

All I can say is, it was a contender. I've never used a Powerhorse, but I have operated a dual-action splitter. It would be the ticket, if you have help. Using it on your own, I don't think you'd save any time splitting, but that's based on about 4-5 hours of use with a dual-action splitter.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jun 7, 2011)

I was walking through Northerns shop & saw either the 20t or the smaller one on the bench for warrantee repair. The wedge was welded to the slide with a weld that had no penetration, looked like a typical poor wire weld. If this did happen to you out of warrantee someone with a decent stick welder could burn that in good. The Chinese engines are real nice, Randy


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is an old 25 ton model I found around my house. Wish I would have waited. (Runs off Tractors Hydro's). But if it lasted that long, the "Double Sided" technology couldn't be to bad. I looked at the Northern unit. Was pretty darn close to buying it too. Seems like a good unit. The way the cylinder is on the bottom is what scared me. But like I said, here is one from at least the 80's. Still working.

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/2421702648.html


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jun 11, 2011)

Obvious, but you can't tip it for big rounds. And its very high off the ground.


----------



## leonardo (Jun 11, 2011)

my firend has one.  other than some assembly required(ha ha) and as previously mentioned, big rounds have to be wrestled up on splitter, he is happy with it.  i have helped him split  a few times and though it looks like a toy somewhat, it took care of the elm, oak and cherry we processed, quite handily.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jun 12, 2011)

I had to read a lot of customer reviews before I realized that the unit actually tilts to verticle mode. This eliminates large round lifting. 

The review reads (second page half way down):

"This log splitter is easy to use and runs very smooth. I can split logs up to 25 in. without any problems. It is light and I can haul it behind my truck.
It is easy to start, runs great, and functions are very easy to use.
The best thing about it is vertical/horizontal titl. I have nothing negative to say about it. The price/performance is well worth it !"


Other reviews indicate that one does not have to disconnect it from the truck - not like you really ever have to disconnect a regular splitter, but the wood basket is the same height so moving it from truck to splitter is easier.

It may be the next splitter I buy - in about  20 years thought. The one I have still putting out a lot even with all my neighbors using it.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmmm.... later in the review posts (page 3) someone indicates that it does not go verticle.


----------



## KodiakII (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't know about the powerhorse, but I can swear that this sucker works like a charm, I  have the use of it for the weekend.  It sheared through chunks of black cherry that wouldn't split.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 12, 2011)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... later in the review posts (page 3) someone indicates that it does not go verticle.



They have two splitters that are very similar, I think the reviews are mixed up and the one that goes vertical is the other splitter.


----------



## yooperdave (Jun 14, 2011)

well, i had the opportunity to look at a powerhorse dual splitter today...don't like them..they look very disposable.  not made for the "serious" burner.


----------



## basod (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had mine for 3 yrs now.  Money well spent. I split it with my coworker, as we both installed inserts, and realized that spliting by hand wasn't going to keep up the wood stack.
It will split through anything you can throw on it, or basically shear its way through.
They make a newer one that goes verticle now, Thats about the only draw back. I split a load last weekend and avoided an oak log ~30in diameter just too big for my back anymore.
The tall height is actually nice for me at 6'4", I'm not stooped over, and it is aboiut the same height as my tailgate.
The side racks are heavy contruction, but having the tailgate down gives a table to set half of a large log while you finish the other half.
No complaints on the engine either, starts on the first pull everytime- unless of course you forget to close the fuel valve during transport.
I can cut and split and load a my shortbed in ~1hr by myself.
If you have 2 people its way faster, Depending on size of the wood you can barely feed it fast enough.
The tall wedge makes it nice for quartering rounds split one way place them back together and rotate 90 to other end of table.
Drawbacks I'd say are a small hydo reservior and it has to be level or fluid overflows once it heats up.
And ground clearance which is similar on most units, I'm always scared strattling stumps that I'll clip the return fitting which is plastic 3/4 barbed to NPT elbow.
I looked for an upgrade and found out why its plastic, like $80 for one SS fitting from Mcmaster.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 17, 2011)

I cringe when a product review says "I'm really happy with it for the price."  Usually translates to "I should have bought bigger/better quality."  There are deals to be had tho if you don't mind a unit that was built overseas.


----------

